# Oklahoma trainer hog ties and whips supine horse



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Nope. Not horse training, just a fool with the idea he knows what he is doing, but doesn't.

He's too big to be riding this scrawny horse to begin with. And while "laying one down" is a method that has some success it is ONLY....repeat ONLY used as a method of last resort and NOT NOT NOT done like this.

And I mean last resort as in if you don't get through to the horse, the next stop is going to slaughter. All methods have failed and you have an extremely dangerous horse, and NOT one that has gotten that way through being spoiled or handled by fools, but one that is just flat out mean.

This fool, is just that. A fool.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

My fiance TEACHES horses to lay down. as in he dose not just dump them on the grownd or ties their legs up. what this man did was not training. it was a power trip. this man needs to seek mental help as this is a disterbing level of a buce. its one thing to just starve a poor animal to death, as that can be appathy. to activly torcher and tie up an animal like this is the type of thing killers and abusers do. they always start with animals .


----------



## MsCuriosity (Apr 20, 2015)

Me thinks he needs the rope and the whip on himself... :-(


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

I saw some pictures of that flying around Facebook but I wasn't sure how credible they were. It looked like he had hobbled and tied the horse to get it to lay down, he was standing on the horse and was holding a whip. I actually suspected he was whipping the ground as a way to desensitize the horse because I didn't actually see the horse being whipped. Plus the angle of his arm seemed to indicate that.

I remember thinking that the horse looked to be in decent/normal shape. I think some people were debating a picture of said horse who had a line down its hindquarters, thinking it was from a whip. I just thought it was muscle definition. If it was a whip mark, it was old and definitely had healed up for some time.

Those are just my observations. I just remember everyone freaking out about it and I was just staring at the pictures like, "Well that's not how I would start a horse but whatever."

:neutral: Maybe I am missing some information?

EDIT: FYI, I am not saying I agree with his training methods. Just that I know some people still break horses using the old cowboy methods and this is what that sort of looked like to me.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

WillowNightWind, that's what I saw, too.
The horse looked healthy and the trainer was beating the ground with the whip.
THIS is why people don't understand the law. The law is expected to be blind to any other situation that the one in front of them. EVEN IF a felon has been accused of a new crime, even that FELON has to be proven that he/she is guilty of THAT crime and no one should pre-judge a case because of the past history of the defendant.
WE don't know the situation.
We had a recent thread about laying a horse down. I was amazed at one of the videos where the horse submitted to begin laid down, was NOT hobbled or tied, but panted for 45 minutes, but didn't try to get up.
Horses Should be gentled and taught that being used for riding, driving, or whatever we work we choose is not going to hurt or kill them. They can accept this.
Too many horses are let go without training, or mistrained to believe that they can boss people around, or abused and afraid.
For those, they need to be "Broken."
Accept this.
Look at each case individually and don't jump to the FB conclusions calling for the head of the trainer in the video.
If you do, you sound just as ignorant as the people who think you should release your horse into the wild.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

And this is why , unless you have a personal experience with a trainer abusing your horse, or something that's been fully documented, we ask people to not post a bunch of here say. you never know how things can get twisted from Facebook and the like. we do not want to malign someone's reputation based on hear say . (how do you spell that?)


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Hearsay. :wink:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Laying a horse down causes it to have a major attitude adjustment. Why this works is because it puts the horse in a position vulnerable to attack. For this method to work, the horse must be held down until it relaxes and lets out a big sigh. The sigh is important. This indicates the horse has given up/shut down. When asked to get up the horse has a whole new respect. When a horse is tied to learn to be patient, that's not what it's being taught. Again it knows it's vulnerable to attack and can't escape so it accepts it's plight and shuts down. We have no idea if the horse in the video was in need of a major attitude adjustment.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i agree with thinking he was not hitting the horse, but in some pics i saw the hrse did not look "healthy". the horse isw more than hobbled, he is hog tied and THAT is my biggest issue. hot tie your horses and tell me the vet bills you get 0.o'


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

There were follow up pictures on FB showing the horse " cleaned up". The horse had huge, numerous large welts from a whip on both sides of its hindquarters, and marks on it's neck/ throat latch where it had bled during this "training session".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

